# Ever make/shoot a BAD reloaded bullet?



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Over the years I've probably reloaded 50000 rounds. I've had one dud... Some how I killed the primer, or the primer didn't go off, regardless 1 out of 50000 rounds, that's far better than the factory rounds I've shot. I was just curious because I don't think I'm the exception here. The problem is that it seems most people have a bad taste in their mouths when it comes to reloads... What's your experiences like?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've only had a couple of bad rounds in the 35+ years I've been loading. All of those were in the first year or so when I started out. I've had many more bad factory rounds in the same time period.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Yup, had one that failed get a powder charge.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

2400, your experience sounds something like mine! Great!


Vom Kriege, I hope you caught it before your follow up shot... I've got a couple of those, but they were not my reloads. Fortunately, I had the good sense to check the barrel before I fired again... 
A double powder charge is about the only thing I can think that might be worse, you don't get the chance to check for a lodged bullett...

I'd rather it go click or floop than boom!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> 2400, your experience sounds something like mine! Great!


Hal, sounds like we're in the same catagory. You ever figure out how many rounds you've loaded?



Hal8000 said:


> I'd rather it go click or floop than boom!


yup :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

:smt102 No, it would only be an estimate anyway... 

I buy primers now 10,000 at a time to maximize the Hazardous Material charge. Powder by 8lb kegs (for the same reason) and bullets where I get the best volume break... Money up front, but I can shoot for a year or two with that... :smt068 
Use to cast my own, but now that's too much work and I can better afford the bullets... Back then casting my own saved a BUNDLE though! :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> :smt102 No, it would only be an estimate anyway...


The best I can guestimate is over 350K. I used to cast tens of thousands of bullets in the winter and swage my own jacketed bullets too! So that I could shoot the rest of the year. Now I buy my cast and jacked bullets.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Wow! Really though, when you reload, you can shoot more, because it's cheaper! I hear ya! I think you have me beat...
It's a great hobby with in a hobby, eh? :-D 

I think I'm wearing my elbow out! :smt012


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Wow! Really though, when you reload, you can shoot more, because it's cheaper! I hear ya! I think you have me beat...
> It's a great hobby with in a hobby, eh? :-D
> 
> I think I'm wearing my elbow out! :smt012


It is a great hobby indeed. We've added a bunch of loading equipment this year so we may need to build a new, BIGGER bench.:-D My wife LOVES loading, she's loaded over 15k rounds so far this year. She likes pulling the handle on the Dillons.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That's wonderful she enjoys the same hobby... I wish mine did!  

I'm using a Lee turret press on a loading pedestal. It's slow and a little unstable, but I'm use to it... It allows me to reload while still in the presents of my family... It's OK, but somewhat of a hassle... It would be fantastic for some one who lived in an apartment... I have a nice shop, but it looks more like Fibber McGee's closet at the moment.... Shaw!

Someday I'm going to have a Dillon... Oh yes, someday! :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> That's wonderful she enjoys the same hobby... I wish mine did!
> Someday I'm going to have a Dillon... Oh yes, someday! :-D


She just bought me a used RL 1050 and $500 of stuff to go with it. :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Reloading sounds like a fun and relaxing thing to do. When I get my own place, I definately think I'll look into investing in a loading station. 8) 

How much does the equipment run? Is it different for every different type of round?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would imagine close to $1000 to get started right?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It depends on the equipment you choose to use. I went the cheap route, and I spent around 300 dollars. I still use the stuff... That's excluding the components...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> It depends on the equipment you choose to use. I went the cheap route, and I spent around 300 dollars. I still use the stuff... That's excluding the components...


I PM'd you.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have loaded some ammunition that didn't fire, using standard primers with H110 or Winchester 296. One very cold day I was testing a batch of .45 Colt loaded with a 240gr. JHP and 296. The primer fired and drove the bullet and powder charge up into the barrel. The primer compressed the powder charge into a cylindrical pellet that stayed pretty much together until I dropped it into my hand. 

It was cold enough that day that water would freeze. But I was experimenting, and had been told to use standard primers instead of magnum. So, my ammunition didn't perform unexpectedly.

And I have on occasion ruined a case catching it on the mouth of the die.

For the record, my log book shows about 180,000 rounds loaded/fired.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Mistakes Loading*

I have made a ton of mistakes getting everything up and going. My first batch was 45s and I didn't tapper crimp enough. Had to bring them back home and recrimp them. I bought a gauge and now I use that on every one of them. The 357s I have had 2 primers that didn't light off and one I didn't get power in and it stuck the bullet in the barrel. That was no fun as I had to drive the bullet out. :roll: 
Being mostly self taugh I have made more than a few mistakes. I am very careful and aware of what I am doing while reloading now. :lol:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

> Ever make/shoot a BAD reloaded bullet?


You know I never really read what you asked. Yes I made many bad bullets when I first started casting. It took a while to get the mold temp, lead temp and me all coordinated together. But all I had to do was remelt the bad bullets and start over. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't reload yet, but would be a pretty fun hobby. I do however have an older friend who's really into reloading and all I have to do is take my empty brass or hulls to him and he reloads them for me at a very low price. Usually only 5-10 cents a round depending on the cartidge. The only bad experiences I had was when I had him make me 100 rounds of extra light .38 special target loads. No, i'm not a sissy when it comes to recoil. I just wanted to have lots of shooting fun at a very low price. Anyways, while shooting I could definatly tell they were very light loads because not only was there no recoil, but also I could see the bullet leaving the barrel. Well, of the 100 rounds I shot I had 4 duds, 7 bullets that barley left the barrel, and 1 that got stuck in the barrel. 

I don't blame him at all. It was my fault because I wanted such custom loads just because I was being a cheapskate. Anyways, when I do get ammo from him I just have him reload them with the proper load and I have yet to have a problem again.


----------

